# Pigeon SOP



## Little Dipper Loft (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi, im looking to find some info on standard of perfections for racing homers. Is there one? I cant find much info online other than the whole NPA SOP but i dont want to spend 80+ on a whole book when i just need 1 breed.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Every breeder has thier own standerd the best you can do is to find a local club and get to know the members and listen.


----------

